# My green eyed red haired Alfie! ...



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

.... (Was Chester, was Barney!)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is so cute I can scarcely bare it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's adorable love his eyes


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I can't keep up with this dogs name!!!
He is adorable though - he's making me puppy Broody x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Very cute, Perhaps you should have chosen Chesney - a mix of the first 2 names!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh what a cutiepoo!


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Wow - he is sooo gorgeous.


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh my word, he is seriously cute!!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Seriously. What a cutie!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## man without a dog (Oct 21, 2014)

HI.
where did you get that cockapoo? He is beautiful. Currnetly looking for a breeder suggested by a cockapoo ownerThank you


----------

